# hot smoked bourbon glazed salmon MES 30" w/QView



## kentuckycal (Apr 4, 2015)

Went to Kroger today and saw they had bourbon glazed filets pre-made so I figured "why not?"  This is my first attempt at doing salmon in an MES 30".













salmon1.jpg



__ kentuckycal
__ Apr 4, 2015






Set the smoker to 210 and loaded my cold smoke attachment with oak whiskey barrel chips













salmon2.jpg



__ kentuckycal
__ Apr 4, 2015






Aiming for IT of about 145.

LET'S DO THIS


----------



## kentuckycal (Apr 4, 2015)

Ended up pulling at about 156 IT and it came out perfect.  Served with rice and quinoa













salmon3.jpg



__ kentuckycal
__ Apr 4, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 5, 2015)

KC, the salmon looks excellent!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 5, 2015)

How delicious! I LOVE salmon so much and could eat it every day!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2015)

I LOVE Bourbon Glazed Salmon

Here's my recipe for Bourbon Glaze

It's fantastic on fish or chicken

Try it over pineapple or vanilla bean ice cream...We call this an "Adult Sundae"!

*BOURBON GLAZE*

3/4 cup bourbon or whiskey

1 cup brown sugar

1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce

2-3 tbsp lemon juice

1 tbsp apple cider vinegar

1 tbsp honey

2 tsp coarse sea salt

¼ tsp ground pepper

1 tsp garlic

1/2 tsp ground mustard

Makes about 1 cup of glaze

Combine the bourbon, sugar, salt, garlic, pepper, mustard, honey, vinegar, lemon juice and Worcestershire in a small saucepan and whisk. Heat over medium heat for 8-10 minutes. Reduce to low heat and let simmer for 20 minutes, or until mixture reduces by about half. Pour thru fine strainer into a bowl, to remove any solids.  The glaze will thicken a bit as it cools to room temperature.

Brush the bourbon glaze on fish or chicken.  Add as much or as little as you would like.  Feel free to use it as a dipping sauce too. It can be stored in the fridge for a week or two – just allow it to come to room temperature (or slightly warm it) before using.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 5, 2015)

El Yummo!


----------



## kentuckycal (Apr 19, 2015)

Did salmon again today, but this time I just bought a big old 2 1/2 lb salmon filet.  Made up a dry cure with dark brown sugar, salt, and black pepper and let it sit on that in the fridge overnight, and then took it out this morning and let it sit on a rack to air dry for a few hours.

Smoked it at 170-180 F for about three and a half hours over cherry, and then painted it with apricot preserves for the last 30 mins or so for a nice finishing glaze.

Wife says it's the best thing I've ever smoked... and as always she is right.


----------



## kentuckycal (Apr 19, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> I LOVE Bourbon Glazed Salmon
> 
> Here's my recipe for Bourbon Glaze
> 
> ...


I will have to try this.  I'm always looking for bourbon recipes, as I have an almost limitless supply of it because my wife works for Wild Turkey.


----------

